# Safe plants for my rats? (to use in cage and free roam)



## Nino (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello, first of all please pardon my english, i have lost practice.

I'm interesed in owning rats. Tho I've found myself stuck (in my research to start buying what they need) since I can´t find good info of plants (normally when i search there's mostly info of plants that they hate) to have that they can eat, or play with. if you know any could you guys tell me wich ones u recommend and what benefits do they have for my rats?

i really want to have plants in my home that are safe and good for them.


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

First of all, your English is great! Here are some herbs I recommend, and they are also edible for humans!:

Parsley
Basil
Cilantro
Fennel
Mint
Sage
Thyme
Oregano
I‘ve heard stories about how rats who eat herbs do better under sickness, but I‘m not sure if it’s true.


----------



## Nino (Apr 16, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> First of all, your English is great! Here are some herbs I recommend, and they are also edible for humans!:
> 
> Parsley
> Basil
> ...


Thank u so much!!! it's really helpful <3, also these herbs smell really good, im happy they are safe for rats


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Do you mean like inside their cage? Or anywhere in your house?


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Oh sorry I just read the title.


----------



## Nino (Apr 16, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> Oh sorry I just read the title.


It's ok, don't worry ^^


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

They LOVE catgrass!!!


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Yeah, cat grass or wheat grass is a BIG hit and super easy to grow!

Here are my girls demolishing some wheat grass last weekend:


----------

